# Saved my Bacon w/ pics



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

I would almost rather be Puff.  At least he got drunk and didn’t fire up his Brisket.  I’m getting drunk and trying something new.  To disastrous results. I hope that I can appease the BBQ gods and save my bacon literally. It started innocently enough. My wife was taking the dynamic duo to an Easter party and Egg hunt which mint that I was going to be home alone.  One would think that this would be any ideal time for the wittdog to play with his latest toy and to get reacquainted with his long lost Uncle Jack. So without further ado I hopped into the family grocery getter and drove of f  to that orange store and grabbed a bag of ice along the way.  I decided to put a couple of cinderblocks inside Buford and run a dowel between them and feed him some Bacon and Canadian Bacon that has been brining for the last 4 days..  Now this is where I varied from my  usual MO. As I have posted in the past I have always used my Electric smoker for this type of smoking. (The electric  is made by THE SAUSAGE MAKER right here in Buffalo).  Now you purists and I am one of them when it comes to Q might want to scoff at the notion of an Electric smoker.  I would never use electric for Q but IMO when you are smoking cured meats you are not Qing you are doing something akin to cold smoking. This is also a misnomer because cold smoking usually occurs at temp around 90*. But for the sake of this post I will call what I was attempting to do Smoking which is done at temps of 120*145*165*.  Enough schooling back to the subject at hand. 
	My main concern was trying to keep a low enough temp  in the chamber. I thought that if I had a small enough fire and had the damper closed the charcoal would smolder and I could keep a low enough temp.  Well doom on me! First I couldn’t get the temp to below 200*.  Which I take reasonability for, new pit still learning the ins and out’s of it.  What I didn’t take into account was the temp variation inside the chamber from top to bottom. I had the bacon on  bacon hooks (that way you get a nice even color all the way around) that’s why I removed the cooking rack and instated the cinder block and dowel. Now you might be wondering if there is a great deal of variation between the top of the camber and where the cooking surface is or might already know the answer because you are a BBQ guru.  Well let me tell you . There is a huge variation, the tops of my bacon were turning a beautiful brownish red Smokey color, the middle and bottom section was what a would call an Alien 51 grey color. So after a little bit of brain juice (JD and coke for color) I decided to try to save my bacon  and placed it in my Electric Smoker and smoke it like I normally do. Oh if I haven’t mentioned it yet the electric is very well insulated and the temp is pretty constant throat. So my friends that is where I am now, I will update and might even post picks If ya’ll need a laugh after spending  another Holiday with the In-laws. If all else fails I’ll roll it in cornmeal and serve it to the Outlaws tomorrow or give it to Mikey he’ll eat anything.  I’m going to keep drinking and keep smoking I’ll let you know how it came out. *If anyone has any experience smoking bacon on a BBQ rig I’d like to hear about it*. If I try this again I think I’ll leave the cooking surface in Buford


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Save my Bacon*



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> I would almost rather be Puff.  At least he got drunk and didn’t fire up his Brisket.  I’m getting drunk and trying something new.  To disastrous results. I hope that I can appease the BBQ gods and save my bacon literally. It started innocently enough. My wife was taking the dynamic duo to an Easter party and Egg hunt which mint that I was going to be home alone.  One would think that this would be any ideal time for the wittdog to play with his latest toy and to get reacquainted with his long lost Uncle Jack. So without further ado I hopped into the family grocery getter and drove of f  to that orange store and grabbed a bag of ice along the way.  I decided to put a couple of cinderblocks inside Buford and run a dowel between them and feed him some Bacon and Canadian Bacon that has been brining for the last 4 days..  Now this is where I varied from my  usual MO. As I have posted in the past I have always used my Electric smoker for this type of smoking. (The electric  is made by THE SAUSAGE MAKER right here in Buffalo).  Now you purists and I am one of them when it comes to Q might want to scoff at the notion of an Electric smoker.  I would never use electric for Q but IMO when you are smoking cured meats you are not Qing you are doing something akin to cold smoking. This is also a misnomer because cold smoking usually occurs at temp around 90*. But for the sake of this post I will call what I was attempting to do Smoking which is done at temps of 120*145*165*.  Enough schooling back to the subject at hand.
> My main concern was trying to keep a low enough temp  in the chamber. I thought that if I had a small enough fire and had the damper closed the charcoal would smolder and I could keep a low enough temp.  Well doom on me! First I couldn’t get the temp to below 200*.  Which I take reasonability for, new pit still learning the ins and out’s of it.  What I didn’t take into account was the temp variation inside the chamber from top to bottom. I had the bacon on  bacon hooks (that way you get a nice even color all the way around) that’s why I removed the cooking rack and instated the cinder block and dowel. Now you might be wondering if there is a great deal of variation between the top of the camber and where the cooking surface is or might already know the answer because you are a BBQ guru.  Well let me tell you . There is a huge variation, the tops of my bacon were turning a beautiful brownish red Smokey color, the middle and bottom section was what a would call an Alien 51 grey color. So after a little bit of brain juice (JD and coke for color) I decided to try to save my bacon  and placed it in my Electric Smoker and smoke it like I normally do. Oh if I haven’t mentioned it yet the electric is very well insulated and the temp is pretty constant throat. So my friends that is where I am now, I will update and might even post picks If ya’ll need a laugh after spending  another Holiday with the In-laws. If all else fails I’ll roll it in cornmeal and serve it to the Outlaws tomorrow or give it to Mikey he’ll eat anything.  I’m going to keep drinking and keep smoking I’ll let you know how it came out. *If anyone has any experience smoking bacon on a BBQ rig I’d like to hear about it*. If I try this again I think I’ll leave the cooking surface in Buford



I'm hoping that this was Uncle Jack talking! LOL #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

Step into my office, friend, cause YOU'RE FIRED!!!

Lol,  been there, done that.  Keep drinking and eat the ugly parts.
No one will know the difference!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Dayem! And here, I thought you knew your s*&t!  :grin:  Just kidding neighbor.  I mighta turned the bacon upside down to get an even color and then moved to the electric but I'm sure it'll come out fine in the end.   Buttt, what do I know??


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Joker: Some times I know my sh*t and others times ...I’m full of sh*t.Although I’m nowhere near as old as you are I am getting old enough to distinguish between the two most of the time.
  I thought about flipping it but what about the middle. There had to be a big temp difference in the chamber. There is still hope I put it in the Lectro (what my oldest calls it) and I’m starting to see some color in the middle and bottom the top looks good. Or maybe the color I’m seeing is from the Jack? The flavor of the bacon will still be good it just might not have the nice color I’m accustomed to seeing. I will post pics so stay tuned.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Joker: *Some times I know my shit and others times ...I’m full of shit.Although I’m nowhere near as old as you are I am getting old enough to distinguish between the two most of the time.*
> I thought about flipping it but what about the middle. There had to be a big temp difference in the chamber. There is still hope I put it in the Lectro (what my oldest calls it) and I’m starting to see some color in the middle and bottom the top looks good. Or maybe the color I’m seeing is from the Jack? The flavor of the bacon will still be good it just might not have the nice color I’m accustomed to seeing. I will post pics so stay tuned.


 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  Some call it wisdom, others, well, let's not go there.  :!:  

I wouldn't doubt the temp difference.  I've seen a huge temp diff in my Ranch Kettle between the grate and dome, even after several hours but then again, the WSM has no where near that differential.  Go figure.

Pics ~ NOW!!  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

IMO most of the temp difference came from how close the meat was to the  lid.  It’s a pretty heavy gauge steel  and tends to get pretty hot to the touch. I keep burning my arms on the edge. Don’t you hate it when fat burns?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Starting to look like I may have raised my bacon from the dead.  My wife made a NY style cheese cake for tomorrow. I might have to taste test it (as a matter of QC). I have a couple more drinks and it won’t matter what she says.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Starting to look like I may have raised my bacon from the dead.  *My wife made a NY style cheese cake for tomorrow.* I might have to taste test it (as a matter of QC). I have a couple more drinks and it won’t matter what she says.


Rule on this board ~ You mention it, you post it.  Recipe please..


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

*Bacon back from the dead*

It appears that the Gods of smoke have smiled upon me.  The bacon is back from area 51. I wonder if those gray skinned guys probed it? It’s a little crispy at the top but I like my bacon almost burnt anyways.  If you look close that grey sausage is my Grandfathers homemade Polish Sausage, My family’s been making it for ever.. My grandparents, Great-grandparents and now me my wife, and kids. The boys like to help crank. I’m still waiting for the Canadian bacon to get to temp.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Save my Bacon w/ pic*



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> I would almost rather be Puff.  At least he got drunk and didn’t fire up his Brisket.  I’m getting drunk and trying something new.  To disastrous results. I hope that I can appease the BBQ gods and save my bacon literally. It started innocently enough. My wife was taking the dynamic duo to an Easter party and Egg hunt which mint that I was going to be home alone.  One would think that this would be any ideal time for the wittdog to play with his latest toy and to get reacquainted with his long lost Uncle Jack. So without further ado I hopped into the family grocery getter and drove of f  to that orange store and grabbed a bag of ice along the way.  I decided to put a couple of cinderblocks inside Buford and run a dowel between them and feed him some Bacon and Canadian Bacon that has been brining for the last 4 days..  Now this is where I varied from my  usual MO. As I have posted in the past I have always used my Electric smoker for this type of smoking. (The electric  is made by THE SAUSAGE MAKER right here in Buffalo).  Now you purists and I am one of them when it comes to Q might want to scoff at the notion of an Electric smoker.  I would never use electric for Q but IMO when you are smoking cured meats you are not Qing you are doing something akin to cold smoking. This is also a misnomer because cold smoking usually occurs at temp around 90*. But for the sake of this post I will call what I was attempting to do Smoking which is done at temps of 120*145*165*.  Enough schooling back to the subject at hand.
> My main concern was trying to keep a low enough temp  in the chamber. I thought that if I had a small enough fire and had the damper closed the charcoal would smolder and I could keep a low enough temp.  Well doom on me! First I couldn’t get the temp to below 200*.  Which I take reasonability for, new pit still learning the ins and out’s of it.  What I didn’t take into account was the temp variation inside the chamber from top to bottom. I had the bacon on  bacon hooks (that way you get a nice even color all the way around) that’s why I removed the cooking rack and instated the cinder block and dowel. Now you might be wondering if there is a great deal of variation between the top of the camber and where the cooking surface is or might already know the answer because you are a BBQ guru.  Well let me tell you . There is a huge variation, the tops of my bacon were turning a beautiful brownish red Smokey color, the middle and bottom section was what a would call an Alien 51 grey color. So after a little bit of brain juice (JD and coke for color) I decided to try to save my bacon  and placed it in my Electric Smoker and smoke it like I normally do. Oh if I haven’t mentioned it yet the electric is very well insulated and the temp is pretty constant throat. So my friends that is where I am now, I will update and might even post picks If ya’ll need a laugh after spending  another Holiday with the In-laws. If all else fails I’ll roll it in cornmeal and serve it to the Outlaws tomorrow or give it to Mikey he’ll eat anything.  I’m going to keep drinking and keep smoking I’ll let you know how it came out. *If anyone has any experience smoking bacon on a BBQ rig I’d like to hear about it*. If I try this again I think I’ll leave the cooking surface in Buford


Puff did what :!:    
Everybody always wishes they were me :grin: 
Good luck bro :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Well Canadian Bacon has finally come up to temp. I’m pretty happy with the way things look especially after such a rough start. What do you guys think? Can’t wait to dig into it tomorrow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks dam good to me!  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

it all looks good to me...bacon looks delicious.  Was the Can bacon juicy?
Got any pics of the wing dip?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 16, 2006)

My preemptive strike was successful woke up with big headache. That way the extended family canâ€™t give me one. Itâ€™s all about controlling your own destiny. Kids found all the eggs. Fueled on Sugar 7:00 in the morning. Gonna fry Canadian bacon soon, it looked juicy last night. The outside of the Bacon has a nice â€œrindâ€


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

*JUST TO REMIND YOU GUYS...NO SWEARING IN THE COOKING SECTIONS*!  *LEARN THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE THEN USE IT PROPERLY!!*


----------



## wittdog (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry  


Just ate the bacon, flavor was good, nice and tender, but alas a little dry.  But it was from the top that got crispy in Buford.  I’m hoping that the middle and bottom will be juicy. All in all not bad for a save. But not as good as I am accustomed to.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

looks mighty good on that bagel wit the cream cheese though!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Look's good :!: 
 =D>


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Excellent !!  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2006)

That's how mine looked when it was finished.


----------

